# Practice layout



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I visited the local model train group a couple of weeks ago which is hosting the Grand Rails 2012 (see www.gr2012.org). Nice group of lads and the one thing I walked away with was advice from one of the members. When asking questions about building a layout, he recommended a couple of books and this piece of advice.... build a small layout first to learn on. The more I thought about this, the more it made sense. This will be my first layout and I have a 6 x 8 table built and ready to go. I also built a 4 x 5 table to practice on. This will also be my grandson's Christmas present this coming year. After building the small layout, I can take what I have learned and apply it to the big table.......and darn....,.... guess I'll have all the fun....er work,... of building two layouts. Darn, golly-gee,...might have to buy more trains and rolling stock too


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Makes good sense. I did a simple HO layout a while back, and have a big punch list of things I'd do different next time.

Now, about that next time ...

TJ


----------



## Smp (Mar 20, 2011)

although i am happy with my layout thus-far (new pics inc soon) i wish i would of tried a trial run first. I have learned to try new things out on scrap first...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Try not to over simplify it too much so that it is enough of a challenge to make you work at it a bit! Then when you go after yours it will be twice as easy. And remember we are here to cheer you on and maybe have a chuckle or two at mistakes that we've all made too!:laugh: Best way to do anything is to just do it! Don't be afraid to mess up, Some of my best works have come from my messing something up!:thumbsup:


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

My thoughts exactly Sean..... Clearing the decks in my shop while waiting for the weather to clear (storms for the past week). I need to go get some blue foam. Found out my daughter has a real good foam cutter she got from Dept 56.


----------



## tas (Jan 19, 2009)

*First Layout*

I first built a 4x8 layout to get back into the hobby after 30 years. There was a lot to learn, went full DCC and half of my locos have sound, amazing. I used the Atlas True Track, would recommend this for a grandson, the stuff is bulletproof and to scale. I have since moved on to a full point to point switching layout for operations sessions, this is where you could get the grandson involved, much more exciting than video games.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Just started my layout not long ago. The last one I worked on I was my son's age (10). Needless to say, lots of things have changed in 30 years. I started with a 4x8 layout. I am learning a lot about how to shape foam right now. LOL

Mike


----------

